# Twincat eMail senden



## demon2000 (7 Juni 2011)

Hallo ich möchte mit einem CX1000 CE eMail versenden.
Ich hab auf dem Hostrechner SMS/SMPT Server installiert, dann die .cab datei auf die Flashkarte kopiert und im CX installiert.

Wenn ich jetzt die FB_Smtp aufrufe bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung nErrId=745(hex)

Was bedeutet diese Fehlermeldung?
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Juni 2011)

demon2000 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf dem Hostrechner SMS/SMPT Server installiert, dann die .cab datei auf die Flashkarte kopiert und im CX installiert.


Neustart danach gemacht?


demon2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt die FB_Smtp aufrufe bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung nErrId=745(hex)


Mit welchen Parametern aufgerufen?
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...smtpsrvce/html/tcsmtpsrv_fb_smtp.htm&id=19347

0x745 sieht aus wie der allgemeiner ADS-Fehler "Timeout": http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...csmssmtpsrv/html/ads_returncodes.htm&id=19316


----------



## cybertracepda (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo !
Du brauchst auch noch normalerweise den TCPIP-Server CE

Bei mir läuft es auf jeden Fall so

mfg

Cybertracepda


----------



## Roger_M (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo!​ 
Ich versuche im Moment auch eine E-Mail über eine CX1000 abzusetzen.
Leider habe ich nirgendwo die TcSmtp.lib gefunden, die es dafür braucht.
Genauso wenig wie den Server...
In der TwinCat habe ich nur die TcSmtpBC.lb6 gefunden.​ 
Ich will eigentlich nur unseren internen E-Mail-Server erreichen. Der akzeptiert Smtp ohne Authentifizierung.​ 
Hoffe, Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.​ 
Gruß, Roger_M​


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Juni 2011)

Die SMTP- und TCP/IP-Server sind nicht kostenlos.
Bibliotheken mit .lb6 sind für die kleinen BC-Controller.


----------



## Roger_M (8 Juni 2011)

Ich brauche ja auch keinen Server, das erledigt unser eigener Mail-Server.
Will dem nur die entsprechende Nachricht schicken.

Gruß, Roger_M


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Juni 2011)

Ja ja, schon klar. Die Lib gibt's trotzdem nicht kostenlos.


----------



## gloeru (8 Juni 2011)

Braucht es den TCPIP Server wirklich? :S

Roger_M:
Hast du wirklich die EXE/bzw die CAB installiert? Danach neu gestartet? -> dann solltest du auch die Lib haben...


----------



## Roger_M (8 Juni 2011)

Ich hab den SMTP-Server bei Beckhoff ja noch nicht bestellt. Dachte mir das es nicht sein muss, da wir ja einen eignenen Mail-Server haben.
Und der TCP/IP scheint schon installiert zu sein. Kann ja andere Rechner anpingen.

Ich probiere auch gerade SMTP-Clients für WinCE aus. Leider bringen bisher alle Progs "Dies ist keine WinCE Anwendung", obwohl sie extra dafür geschrieben sein sollten.
Wenn das läuft starte ich einfach eine Batch und gut is.

Gruß, Roger_M


----------



## tom_x (8 Juni 2011)

Der SMTP-Server ist kein Server in dem Sinn, dass er über SMTP Nachrichten empfängt, sondern ein Dienst, der aus TwinCat heraus über ADS angesprochen wird und per SMTP Mails verschickt. Das Empfangen von Mails ist gar nicht implementiert.




Roger_M schrieb:


> Und der TCP/IP scheint schon installiert zu sein. Kann ja andere Rechner anpingen.


Hast du die Pings über die Konsole abgesetzt? Das hat nichts mit dem TwinCat-TCP/IP-Server zu tun, dieser ist zusammen mit den FB's aus der TCPIP-Lib für Kommunikation über TCP/IP aus TwinCat heraus zuständig. Für den SMTP-Server solltest du den aber nicht brauchen. Zumindest lese ich das so aus der Doku raus.



Roger_M schrieb:


> Ich probiere auch gerade SMTP-Clients für WinCE aus. Leider bringen bisher alle Progs "Dies ist keine WinCE Anwendung", obwohl sie extra dafür geschrieben sein sollten.


Ich hatte mal nach einem simplen Download-Tool à la wget gesucht. Hatte auch ein paar gefunden, die angeblich unter CE laufen sollten, aber ich hab's auch nicht hinbekommen. Hab mir deshalb den TCP/IP-Server geholt.


----------



## Roger_M (8 Juni 2011)

tom_x schrieb:


> Der SMTP-Server ist kein Server in dem Sinn, dass er über SMTP Nachrichten empfängt, sondern ein Dienst, der aus TwinCat heraus über ADS angesprochen wird und per SMTP Mails verschickt. Das Empfangen von Mails ist gar nicht implementiert.


 
Das erklärt einiges... Also doch das Paket holen. Mails empfangen war auch nie das Ziel. Nur senden.



tom_x schrieb:


> Hast du die Pings über die Konsole abgesetzt? Das hat nichts mit dem TwinCat-TCP/IP-Server zu tun, dieser ist zusammen mit den FB's aus der TCPIP-Lib für Kommunikation über TCP/IP aus TwinCat heraus zuständig. Für den SMTP-Server solltest du den aber nicht brauchen. Zumindest lese ich das so aus der Doku raus.


 
Ich habe einfach die Kommandokonsole benutzt. Die Steuerung hat auch eine IP-Adresse und Daten per FTP hochladen funktioniert auch.
Wenn der SMTP-Dienst auf der Steuerung sitzt, müsste er demnach Verbindung ins Intranet haben.




tom_x schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nach einem simplen Download-Tool à la wget gesucht. Hatte auch ein paar gefunden, die angeblich unter CE laufen sollten, aber ich hab's auch nicht hinbekommen. Hab mir deshalb den TCP/IP-Server geholt.


 
nPop, netcat, TeraTermPortable und wie sie alle heissen bringen immer nur Fehlermeldungen. Anscheinend scheint ein spezieller Prozessor in der CX verbaut zu sein.

Gruß, Roger_M


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Juni 2011)

Hier scheint es vielleicht einige Missverständnisse zu geben.

Erst einmal ist CE nicht gleich CE. Jeder Hersteller kann dieses "Windows Embedded Compact", wie's neuerings heißt, nach eigenem belieben zusammenstellen. Und es kann durchaus ein, dass eine Anwendung mal auf CE von Hersteller x läuft, auf CE von Hersteller y aber nicht. Hier gibt's deutlcihe Unterschiede zu z. B. Windows XP embedded (= Windows Embedded Standard).
Und es hängt auch davon ab, für welche Hardware das CE gebaut wurde.

TCP/IP:
Eine Beckhoff-Steuerung anpingen hat nichts mit TwinCAT zu tun. Das ist eine Funktion des Betriebssystems (=Windows).
Wenn man aber etwas aus der SPS heraus machen will (=TwinCAT), muss man den Weg über ADS (interne TwinCAT-Kommunikation) nehmen, was die Verbindung zur Windows-Welt herstellt.

TCP/IP-Server (TwinCAT):
Ist notwendig, um mit der SPS TCP-Telegramme zu versenden (und zu empfangen?). Ansonsten könnte die SPS nur mit anderen SPSen über ADS kommunizieren, also eine Protokollschicht oberhalb TCP, da keine direkte Verbindung zur Netzwerkkarte besteht. Das muss alles über Windows laufen. Also wird eine Socket-Verbindung (=Windows Funktionalität= nicht Echtzeit) vom TwinCAT aufgebaut und die Telegramme verschickt.

SMTP:
Braucht man, um via ADS die SMTP-Telegramme zu versenden. Ähnlich wie beim TCP/IP-Server muss wahrscheinlich wieder der Weg über Windows-Services genommen werden.
Möglicherweise beinhaltet der SMTP-Server auch eine Variante des TCP/IP-Servers, da SMTP auf TCP aufsetzt.


----------



## cas (8 Juni 2011)

vieleicht kannst du ja auf deinem Server eine Datei von deiner SPS hinschicken mit den Informationen deiner email.
Ein Programm auf dem Server schaut ab und zu mal nach und sendet dann die mail.

Nur so ein Vorschlag.....

MfG CAS


----------



## Crack123 (11 August 2013)

Hallo!

Thema ist zwar schon was älter aber mein Problem passt hierzu....

Probiere eine Email aus meinem CX9010 rauszubekommen, nun wird hier ja der Smtp Server erwähnt, habe die Cab Datei installiert und Rebootet, muss dann irgend ein Programm laufen damit man diesen sieht ?

bekomme mit dem FB_SmtpV3Full mometan nur Fehler 10049 

Cannot assign requested address. 
The requested address is not valid in its context. This normally results from an attempt to bind to an address that is not valid for the local computer. This can also result from connect, sendto, WSAConnect, WSAJoinLeaf, or WSASendTo when the remote address or port is not valid for a remote computer (for example, address or port 0). 

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher im bezug auf die Smtp einstellung, was muss ich eingeben wenn der Smtp auf dem CX läuft ?!


Lg


----------



## mailmir (25 Dezember 2013)

*Installation*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade die Smtp.lib für CX bekommen. Die exe habe ich auch installiert und dann auch das Verzeichnis im CE-Ordner mit der Cab-Datei.
Muss ich die jetzt einfach auf meinen CX9020 in das TwinCat-Verzeichnis rüberladen und installieren oder wohin auf dem CX muss ich es rüberladen?
DANKE für eure Info.

Gruss Norbert


----------

